# please help with a rash



## wrenchboy (Sep 2, 2014)

My wife has been having problem with a nasty rash under her boobs and under her tummy rolls. She washes and dries and has tried several different powders to include jock itch medicine. Sometimes the rash starts to go away then it comes back with a vengeance. Painful redness and blisters. Living in Florida I am sure does not help but she would be sweating in the middle of winter in Alaska. 
Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 3, 2014)

Check out the health forum, starting with these threads:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23057
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7437
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88309


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 4, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> Check out the health forum, starting with these threads:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23057
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7437
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88309



Thanks for those thread links. I will pass on the information.


----------



## fatmac (Sep 4, 2014)

I have this issue under my belly and in my groin area and this treatment has stopped it altogether.

Apple Cider Vinegar. Don't laugh. Take plain apple cider vinegar on cotton balls and apply to all over the effected area once or twice a day. I have suffered this rash for years and it was gone in about ten days. 

I have tried every other treatment and solution with very limited results but this one was a cure.

Good luck
Mac


----------



## veggieforever (Sep 4, 2014)

*This sounds like a sweat rash so my advice would be to keep the area clean and moisture free and certainly do not scratch the irritated area either.

A good unscented soap or body wash to cleanse the area first and then apply unscented talk. Reducing the moisture will assist with giving the bacteria no place to multiply and will gradually reduce rash, itching etc. 

It does sound like its the moisture and sweat that is causing this. Keep it nice and dry and always use unscented soaps! 

Good luck and let me know how you get on *


----------



## veggieforever (Sep 4, 2014)

*Oh! And get an anti-histamine to help with any itching and inflammation, this coupled with my previous advice should see you on the mend in no time!*


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 6, 2014)

Taking Zantac and Zyrtec together as per my Dr.'s advice have helped with my hives. I did a bit of Googling on that and found that most antacids are actually H2 antihistamines, and combining them with normal H1 antihistamines like Claritin or something similar happens to be common doctor's advice for things like hives and rashes. The H2 antihistamine helps reduce the swelling when it is combined with the normal H1 antihistamine. However, if your wife's condition is as severe as mine, the H2 or H1 used alone don't do much.

Additionally, my grandma and my stepmom both have skin issues and use Robathol bath oil (it's cottonseed oil). So I am now using it. It's sold at some Walmarts and online. I've also been eating foods high in quercetin, which also happen to include apples. That's probably why apple cider vinegar works.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 25, 2014)

i know this is gonna sound weird..but i got this advice a long time ago and it worked for me at the time. (when i first moved to nc and was not used to the heat, i used to get prickly heat under my breasts from sweating). 

_once she gets the current rash cleared up_, tell her to put deo/antiperspirant under her breasts and anywhere she has skin on skin contact. it will help keep the area dry and form a thin layer so the skin won't touch.


----------

